
Parents can access dead daughter's Facebook, German court rules - Tomte
https://www.thelocal.de/20180712/german-court-to-rule-on-parents-access-to-dead-daughters-facebook
======
mikejb
Whilst not applicable in this case (because the deceased is a minor), this
always reminds me of how important it is to also make arrangements for your
digital heritage.

Facebook allows you to set a legacy contact [1], who will have some basic
rights, or you can request to then have your account deleted. This has to be
initiated by someone/anyone after you pass away.

Google allows you to predetermine some basic actions [2], and share data from
your account with other persons. This is triggered by not using the account
for a set period of time (between 3 months and 1.5 years), so it activates
automatically, but likely some time after you pass away.

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=account&section=accoun...](https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=account&section=account_management&view)

[2]
[https://myaccount.google.com/inactive](https://myaccount.google.com/inactive)

------
YvetteBrooks
It's still a person's private information, no matter is he dead or not. If she
wanted people to know that this was not an accident then she would have left a
note or something. I know that she is dead, but still from my perspective is
not nice to give out access to accounts even after death, accounts should be
just deleted together with all the information and data.

